# slow pc.Pop ups/ With hijackthis log file



## tsi18psi (Nov 12, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:21:07 AM, on 11/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Shadow\ShadowBar.exe
C:\WINDOWS\WCMain.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\svchost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPCENT~1\137903\Program\BACKWE~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\limewire\limewire.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\7I29KAM0\HiJackThis[1].exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = https://accountservices.passport.net/reg.srf?xpwiz=true&lc=1033&fid=RegXPWizCredOnly
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BlockTracker] c:\hp\bin\BlockTracker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\VERITAS Software\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoTBar] C:\hp\bin\autotbar.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [_Res] c:\hp\bin\cloaker c:\hp\bin\SetRes\SetRes.bat
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DDCActiveMenu] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\DDC\ActiveMenu\DDCActiveMenu.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: CallWave.lnk = C:\Program Files\CallWave\IAM.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp center UI.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Shadow\ShadowBar.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp center.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Photags AutoDetect.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\PhoTags Express\Photags AutoDetect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Stardust Wallpaper Control 2003.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\WCMain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: svchost.exe
O4 - Global Startup: taskmgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Verizon Online Support Center.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\bin\matcli.exe
O9 - Extra button: MktBrowser - {17A27031-71FC-11d4-815C-005004D0F1FA} - C:\Program Files\MarketBrowser\lmt\MarketBrowser_Launch.xpy
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MarketBrowser - {17A27031-71FC-11d4-815C-005004D0F1FA} - C:\Program Files\MarketBrowser\lmt\MarketBrowser_Launch.xpy
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{18D259BD-77B4-40CC-93AC-404A16901D81}: NameServer = 205.188.146.145
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 5158 bytes


----------



## g0slacR (Nov 12, 2007)

are you not running any kind of antivirus??   you should download avg and also avg antispyware....   maybe I missed something but I don't see anything bad in this logfile, but I am not a hjt expert  
http://free.grisoft.com/doc/2/
http://free.grisoft.com/doc/20/us/frt/0


----------



## Punk (Nov 12, 2007)

I found a few malware in your log, let me look for fixes and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Punk (Nov 12, 2007)

Please download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive%
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

You may wish to print out these instructions or copy them to a notepad document since you will be unable to access the Internet while in Safe Mode to read from this site.

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* (tap F8 just before Windows starts to load and select Safe Mode from the list).

    * Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script.
    * Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
    * It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot.
    * Press any Key and it will restart the PC.
    * When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
    * Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt*
      (Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
    * Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## g0slacR (Nov 12, 2007)

> I found a few malware in your log



ohh yeah?? which entry is it?


----------



## Punk (Nov 12, 2007)

> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\svchost.exe
> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\taskmgr.exe





> O4 - Global Startup: svchost.exe
> O4 - Global Startup: taskmgr.exe



Used by few trojans, I might be wrong but it could be it...


----------



## g0slacR (Nov 12, 2007)

good call, those apps should be loading from the system32 folder not the startup folder


----------



## Punk (Nov 12, 2007)

g0slacR said:


> good call, those apps should be loading from the system32 folder not the startup folder



Yes that's what i thought


----------



## g0slacR (Nov 12, 2007)

plus the java runtime is slightly out of date   pretty clean looking log file tho...except i DON"T SEE ANY AV SOFTWARE!!!!!!!!!!!    lol


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok I will download that sdfix thing tonight.
 That computer is on dial up rite now so I can have this one hooked up.

 If the log file looks pretty clean why Is my computer so slow?
What else could be causing it?

 Also that log file is with nothing runnin except aol. no internet explorer or anything.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 12, 2007)

So I tried to download that sdfix thing.
 I get to the install folder(i think u call it) when i hit install the archive starts populating then after 12 things it stops and it says this in red letters: CRC failed in sdfix\apps\ERUNT.EXE       Unexpected end of archive


----------



## g0slacR (Nov 12, 2007)

> What else could be causing it?


theres a loaded question...what kind of pop ups are u getting and what do they say? when was the last time u defragmented or cleaned your registry....and for that matter how long has that computer gone since u installed windows on it? have you done any scans with any type of anti software???????? (that would be a swell idea)


----------



## M0LD0V4N (Nov 12, 2007)

Go to control panel and then go to Add/Remove. In the the add/remove list find a Program that contains "CiD" in its name..|Or find a program you did not install. >By the way AOL gets so much malware and viruses< GET |A Antivirus ... Switch services.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 12, 2007)

I defrag once a week,disk clean up everyother day.
 Run adaware and spybot s&d twich a week or more.

  I dont know how to clean the registry.


----------



## g0slacR (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.webmasterfree.com/RegCleaner_d7625.html

and get both avg antvirus and antispyware and see if they find anything, they are both free


----------



## g0slacR (Nov 12, 2007)

> Go to control panel and then go to Add/Remove. In the the add/remove list find a Program that contains "CiD" in its name..|Or find a program you did not install. >By the way AOL gets so much malware and viruses< GET |A Antivirus ... Switch services.



ABSOLUTELY GREAT ADVICE


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 13, 2007)

Which one of the antispywares should i download? From webmasterfree.com


----------



## g0slacR (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.webmasterfree.com/RegCleaner_d7625.html
sorry, this link is for regcleaner
http://free.grisoft.com/doc/2/
http://free.grisoft.com/doc/20/us/frt/0

those last two are for two progs u really should install


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 13, 2007)

Once I install them should i delete adaware and spybot?


----------



## g0slacR (Nov 13, 2007)

nope the only thing u really have to worry about is having two antiviruses


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 13, 2007)

well iwont need adaware and spybot anymore will I?
 If not i will delete them i was as little stuff on my pc as possible


 Edit.   So i just installed avg when i tried to open it it said its not a valid win32 application


----------



## g0slacR (Nov 13, 2007)

the two avg's are WAY better than adaware and lavasoft but it is generally recommended to run more than one antispyware and also one antivirus. Since not one program can detect everything layers of protection are recommended, but if you like to run a tight ship, I understand and would say the two avg programs should suffice if you are surfing with firefox and not doing anything dangerous or silly.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 13, 2007)

tsi18psi said:


> well iwont need adaware and spybot anymore will I?
> If not i will delete them i was as little stuff on my pc as possible
> 
> 
> Edit.   So i just installed avg when i tried to open it it said its not a valid win32 application




  what about this error ^^^^^


----------



## g0slacR (Nov 13, 2007)

it is normal for an infection to crash or hang av installs  you can try booting into safemode to install it by pressing f8 constanlty while your computer first boots and selecting safe mode....  you can also see if you can do and adaware and spybot scan while in safe mode you very well could get better results


----------



## g0slacR (Nov 13, 2007)

if you can get into safe mode and are unable to find anything still, you can try trend micro's free standalone scanner

http://www.trendmicro.com/download/pattern.asp

extract the pattern from the zip and place it in the same folder with sysclean.com

http://www.trendmicro.com/ftp/products/tsc/sysclean.com

run sysclean.com and let it scan your entire system.


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 13, 2007)

There's a possibility that this is caused by a file infector, so I would like you to run an online scan to confirm/refute this possibility.

Go to Kaspersky Online Scanner and click *Accept*
When the updates are finished downloading, click *Next>>Scan Settings*
Under *Scan using the following antivirus database:*, select *extended*
Make sure the *Scan Archives* and *Scan Mail Bases* options are selected as well. Click *OK*
Click *My Computer* and wait for the scan to finish
Click *Save Report As*. Under *Save as type:*, select *Text file*. Save this log to your Desktop and post a copy of it here.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 13, 2007)

I just tried the kaspersky thing.
 It says: Failed to load online scanner activex control!
You must have administative rights on this computer; you must also have the ie security settings to the medium level


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Make sure you are logged in with an account with Administrator privileges.  In Internet Explorer, click on *Tools* -> *Internet Options*.  Click the *Security* Tab and set the slider for the Internet Zone to Medium.

Try rerunning the Kaspersky scan.  If you get a message at the top of the screen asking you whether you want to install an ActiveX Control, please allow it.

If the Kaspersky scan still won't load, try running a BitDefender scan.

Go to http://www.bitdefender.com/scan8/ie.html and *Accept* the agreement.  
*IMPORTANT:*  When you reach the *Scanning Options* screen, before running a scan, click on the *click here* link underneath *Settings*.  Under *Action Options*, choose *Report Only* and click *OK*.

Now click *Click here to scan*, and post the report it generates.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 13, 2007)

Same thing.
 and i switched the security thing. im also on the admin account.


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 13, 2007)

OK, let's skip the ActiveX Scanners then.

Download *Dr.Web CureIt* to the desktop:
ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/cureit/drweb-cureit.exe
Next, please reboot your computer in Safe Mode (tap F8 before Windows starts to load and select Safe Mode from the list)


Doubleclick the *drweb-cureit.exe* file and Allow to run the express scan
This will scan the files currently running in memory and when something is found, click the yes button when it asks you if you want to cure it. This is only a short scan.
Once the short scan has finished, mark the drives that you want to scan. 
Select all drives. A red dot shows which drives have been chosen.
Click the *green arrow* at the right, and the scan will start. 
Click 'Yes to all' if it asks if you want to cure/move the file.
When the scan has finished, look if you can click next icon next to the files found: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



If so, click it and then click the next icon right below and select *Move incurable* as you'll see in next image: 




This will move it to the %userprofile%\DoctorWeb\quarantaine-folder if it can't be cured. (this in case if we need samples)
After selecting, in the Dr.Web CureIt menu on top, click *file* and choose *save report list*
Save the report to your desktop. The report will be called *DrWeb.csv*
Close Dr.Web Cureit.
*Reboot* your computer!! Because it could be possible that files in use will be moved/deleted during reboot.
After reboot, post the contents of the log from Dr.Web you saved previously in your next reply.
Next:

1. Download this file - 
ComboFix
2. Double click ComboFix.exe & follow the prompts.
3. When finished, it will produce a log for you. Post that log in your next reply

Note: 
Do not mouseclick ComboFix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 15, 2007)

Well i got the kasper scan to work. Theen I came back here and seen you want to skip it 
 Its scanning as we speak.How long does it usually take?
 It took like 2hrs for everything to load to where it actually started scanning.


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 15, 2007)

The Kaspersky scan would be the best start, so run it and post the results if possible.  Depending on your system specs and how much is on your drive, the scan may take a few hours.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok so I just tried posting the results. It said the text is to loang. I guess thats bad huh?
 So I went to re do it as an attachment but the attachment box is not there.The list of valid files types is though?


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 15, 2007)

Iguess I will have to do it like this. Piece by piece.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------਍ഀ
 KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER REPORT਍ഀ
 Thursday, November 15, 2007 6:23:13 PM਍ഀ
 Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 1 (Build 2600)਍ഀ
 Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 5.0.98.0਍ഀ
 Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 15/11/2007਍ഀ
 Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 459815਍ഀ
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------਍ഀ
਍ഀ
Scan Settings:਍ഀ
	Scan using the following antivirus database: extended਍ഀ
	Scan Archives: true਍ഀ
	Scan Mail Bases: true਍ഀ
਍ഀ
Scan Target - My Computer:਍ഀ
	A:\਍ഀ
	C:\਍ഀ
	D:\਍ഀ
	E:\਍ഀ
਍ഀ
Scan Statistics:਍ഀ
	Total number of scanned objects: 120053਍ഀ
	Number of viruses found: 32਍ഀ
	Number of infected objects: 12182਍ഀ
	Number of suspicious objects: 0਍ഀ
	Duration of the scan process: 04:14:07਍ഀ
਍ഀ
Infected Object Name / Virus Name / Last Action਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\21\5ac853d5-709fd633/MagicApplet.class	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Java.OpenConnection.ao	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\21\5ac853d5-709fd633/Installer.class	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Java.OpenConnection.ao	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\21\5ac853d5-709fd633	ZIP: infected - 2	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\dsbr.jar-51e543a5-1034900a.zip/MagicApplet.class	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Java.OpenConnection.ao	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\dsbr.jar-51e543a5-1034900a.zip/Installer.class	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Java.OpenConnection.ao	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\dsbr.jar-51e543a5-1034900a.zip	ZIP: infected - 2	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\#1 DVD Ripper ver. 5.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\100 Girls 2000 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\123 DVD to Zune v3.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\125 Psd Business Card Templates.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\1Click DVD Copy 5.0.0.18.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\1Click Fixer Plus 4.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\1st Network Admin v2.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\1st Network Admin v2.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\2 Days in Paris 2007 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\2001 A Space Odyssey 1968 720p HDDVD x264-hV.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\2001 A Space Odyssey 1968 720p HDDVD x264-hV.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\21 Grams 2003.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\30 Days of Night  2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\30 Days Of Night 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\30 Days Of Night 2007.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\30 Days Of Night 2007.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\30 Days Of Night CAM XViD.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\30 Days Of Night CAM XViD.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\30 Days Of Night TS XViD-mVs.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\30 Days Of Night TS XViD-mVs.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\300 2006 HDRip x264 Xvid.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\300 Spartans Dvdrip XviD.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\3D MP3 Sound Recorder v3.8.17.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\3D-SHAPE 3DViewer v1.50.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\3DSOM PRO v2.0.3.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\48 Hours 1982 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\4Diskclean Gold v5.5.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\4U AVI MPEG Converter v5.0.3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\4U WMA MP3 Converter v5.6.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\666 The Child 2006 PROPER DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\666 The Child 2006 PROPER DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\666 The Child 2006.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\666 The Child 2006.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\7 Wonders II.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\8 Mile 2002 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A Clockwork Orange 1971 DVDrip Divx.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A Clockwork Orange 1971 DVDrip Divx.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A Mighty Heart 2007 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A Mighty Heart 2007.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A Mighty Heart 2007.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A Nightmare On Elm Street 1984 WS DVDRip XviD iNT-EwDp.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A Nightmare On Elm Street 1984 WS DVDRip XviD iNT-EwDp.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\a prairie home companion 2006 dvdrip xvid-lunar.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A Scanner Darkly DVDRip 2006.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A-one DVD Creator 4.41.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A-PDF Merger 2.4.3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A-Z PSP Video Converter v5.23.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A-Z PSP Video Converter v5.23.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A-Z QuickTime Video Converter v4.36.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A-Z QuickTime Video Converter v4.36.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A-Z RealPlayer Video Converter 3.79.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A-Z RealPlayer Video Converter 3.79.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A-Z Video Converter Ultimate v7.48.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A-Z Video Converter Ultimate v7.57.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A-Z Zune Video Converter v3.16.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A-Z Zune Video Converter v3.16.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A1 Sitemap Generator 1.5.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A1 Sitemap Generator 1.5.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A1 Website Analyzer 1.2.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A1 Website Analyzer 1.2.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A1 Website Analyzer v1.2.3.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\A1 Website Analyzer v1.2.3.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Aarons WebVacuum v2.61f.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Abander TagControl v2.7.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AbandonWare – Imperialism II.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ABBYY aio - LITE-ForoTK TeaM.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ABBYY FineReader Professional 9.0.0.662.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ABBYY FineReader Professional 9.0.0.662.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Able2Doc Professional v4.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Able2Extract Professional v5.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Absolute Sound Recorder v3.2.5.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Absolute Video Converter v2.8.7.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Abylon Shredder v5.50.12.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Acala DVD PSP Ripper v.2.3.7.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Access Manager v7.5.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Access Manager v7.5.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ACDSee 10 Photo Manager.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ACDSee.Pro.2.v2.0.219.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ACDSee.Pro.2.v2.0.219.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ace Utilities 3.1.0.4039.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ace Video Workshop 1.6.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AceReader Pro Deluxe Network v5.0.1.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AceReader Pro Deluxe Network v5.0.1.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AceReader Pro Deluxe Network v5.012.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AceReader Pro Deluxe Network v5.012.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Acoustica CD DVD Label Maker 3.15.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Acoustica Mixcraft 3.1 Build 41.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Acoustica Premium Edition 4.00.353.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Acronis Disk Director Suite 10.0.2160.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Acronis Disk Director Suite 10.0d + Keygen.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Acronis Partition Expert 2003.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Active Desktop Calendar 6.4.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Active Partition Recovery Pro 5.0 buil.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Active Photo Editor v1.3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Active WebCam ver. 7.9.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ActiveDolls v1.2.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Actual Search & Replace 2.6.7.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AD Stream Recorder v2.3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adaptation. 2002.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AdAware Pro 7.0.1.4.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adobe Camera Raw 4.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adobe Creative Suite 3 Design Premium.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adobe Dreamweaver CS3 Portable.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adobe Fireworks 8 Portable.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adobe Fireworks 8 Portable.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adobe Flash Player 9.0.47.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adobe Photoshop CS3 Lite.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom v1.2 Portable.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adobe Photoshop Plugins Collection.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adobe Premiere Elements v4.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adobe Premiere PRO v2.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adrosoft Steady Recorder 2.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AdsGone Popup Killer 2007 v7.0.8.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AdsGone Popup Killer 2007 v7.0.8.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Advanced CD Ripper Pro v2.58.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Advanced Internet Kiosk v4.3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Advanced MP3 Sound Recorder v1.7.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Advanced Net Monitor for Classroom 4.7.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Advanced Net Monitor for Classroom 4.7.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Advanced Net Monitor for Classroom 4.7.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Advanced Office Password Recovery 4.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Advanced Office Password Recovery 4.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Advanced Pic Hunter v2.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Advanced RAR Password Recovery V1.53.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Advanced Security Tool 1.1.5.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Advanced Security Tool 1.1.5.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Advanced Task Manager v3.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Adware Spyware Be Gone v.2.53.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Affinity-tools FastIEcleanup 1.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Affinity-tools FastIEcleanup 1.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Affinity-tools FastProxySwitch 3.2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Affinity-tools FastProxySwitch 3.2.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Agatha Christie Evil Under The Sun.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Age Of Empires III Asian Dynasties iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Age Of Empires III Asian Dynasties iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Agnitum Outpost Security Suite PRO 2008.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Agnitum Outpost Security Suite PRO 2008.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AI Roboform Pro 6.8.4.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AI Roboform Pro 6.9.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AI Roboform Pro v6.8.4.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AIO Emulators collection working 100.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AirStrike 3D PC.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Alarm Clock Pro 7.9.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Albert Fish 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Alcohol 120 1.9.6.4719.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Alcohol 120 1.9.6.4719.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Alcohol 120 v.1.9.6.5429.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Alcohol 120 v.1.9.6.5429.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Alcohol 120 v1.9.6.4719.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Alcohol 120% 1.9.6.4719.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Aleo Mp3 To Swf Converter.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Aleo Mp3 To Swf Converter.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Alientools PDF Generator v1.50.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Alientools PDF Generator v1.50.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Alientools PDF Generator v1.50.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\All Image 1.2.3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\All redfield photoshop plugins.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\All-In-One Common Tools for Morphing.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Allok Video Joiner v1.4.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Allok Video Splitter v1.4.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Allok Video to DVD Burner 1.0.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AllWebMenus PRO 4.2 build 632.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Alone 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Along the Ridge 2006 DVDRip XviD-AsiSter.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Along the Ridge 2006 DVDRip XviD-AsiSter.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Along the Ridge 2006.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Altdo DVD Ripper Diamond v4.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Altdo DVD Ripper Diamond v4.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Altia PhotoProto v1.05 for Photoshop.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Altia PhotoProto v1.05 for Photoshop.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Amadis DVD Ripper Professional ver. 1.0.3 Full.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Amadis DVD Ripper v.2.0.1.0820.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Amazing Slow Downer v3.05.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Amazons and Aliens.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\American Gangster 2007.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\American Gangster 2007.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\American Gangster DVD SCR XViD2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\American Gangster DVD SCREENER XViD-PUKKA.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\American Gangster DVD SCREENER XViD-PUKKA.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Americas Most Smartest Model S01E03.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Americas Most Smartest Model S01E03.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Amor MPEG to DVD Burner 2.1.9.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ancestral Author v2.6i.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Anim-FX v3.5.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Animal House 1978 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Anti-Porn 8.1.9.15.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AntiSpyGolden 5.1.60.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AntiSpyGolden 5.1.60.rar	ZIP: infected - 1


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 15, 2007)

skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AntsSoft SWF Text 1.3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AnyDVD 6.0.7.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AnyDVD 6.1.8.4.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AnyDVD 6.1.8.6 Beta.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AnyDVD 6.1.8.6 Beta.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AnyDVD and AnyDVD HD v6.1.5.5.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AnyDVD HD 6.1.7.4.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AnyDVD v6.0.7.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AnyDVD v6.1.2.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Aone Ultra Flash Video FLV Converter 3.8.1023.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AP PDF to TIFF Batch Converter 3.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AP PDF to TIFF Batch Converter 3.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Apollo DivX to DVD Creator v4.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Applet Menu Builder Gold v1.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Applications V.3 for Symbian OS 9.x.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Apress - Pro PHP XML and Web Services ebook.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Aquarium Desktop 2006.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Arafasoft Registry Showers 2007 v1.5.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Arc DVD Copy v1.1.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Archivarius 3000 v3.89.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ArcSoft Panorama Maker Pro 4.2.3.56.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ArcSoft Photo Studio 5.5.0.61 Retail.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ArcSoft PhotoStudio Darkroom v1.5.0.42.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ardamax Keylogger 2.8.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ares v.2.0.9.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ares v.2.0.9.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Arial Sound Recorder v1.5.6.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Arial Sound Recorder v1.5.6.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Arial Sound Recorder v1.5.6.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Armor Tools v7.3.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Armor Tools v7.3.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ArtCursors v5.10.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ArtIcons Pro v5.14.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ArtRage v2.5.13 Full Edition.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ArtRage v2.5.13 Full Edition.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ashampoo AntiSpyWare 2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ashampoo AntiSpyWare 2.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ashampoo Burning Studio 7.10.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ashampoo Burning Studio v7.01.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ashampoo FireWall Pro ver. 1.12.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ashampoo UnInstaller Platinum 2.8.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ashampoo UnInstaller Platinum 2.8.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ashampoo Uninstaller Platinum Suite v2.81.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ashampoo UnInstaller Platinum v2.5.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ASX To MP3 Converter v1.88.10.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Atomaders DeLuxe.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Attractive Clock 2.0.207.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Audio Edit Magic 9.2.14.775.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Audio Edit Magic 9.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Audio Recorder Pro 3.31.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Audio Recorder Pro v3.31.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Aurora Media Workshop 2.5.3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Aurora Media Workshop 3.3.44.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Aurora MPEG To DVD Burner v5.1.3.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Aurora MPEG To DVD Burner v5.1.3.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Aurora MPEG To DVD Burner v5.11.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Auslogics BoostSpeed 3.7.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AusLogics BoostSpeed 3.7.3.685.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AusLogics BoostSpeed 3.7.3.685.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AusLogics BoostSpeed 3.7.3.685.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Auto FTP Manager ver. 3.59.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AutoCAD 2008.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AutoCAD 2008.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Autodesk 3ds Max 2008.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Autodesk Architectural Desktop 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Autodesk Lustre v2007 build 2038.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Autodesk Revit Architecture 2008.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AutoRun Pro Enterprise 12.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AutoUpdate Plus 3.9.0.163.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AV Burning Studio 1.1.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AV Video Morpher 3.0.10.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AV Video Morpher 3.0.10.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AV Voice Changer 4.0.54.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AV Voice Changer Diamond v6 and v5.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AV Voice Changer Software v.6.0.10.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AV Voice Changer Software v.6.0.10.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVBox 1.1.23.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVConverter MP3 Converter Pro v4.2.12.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVD Video Processor 7.5.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AveIconifier 2.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVG Anti-Spyware Plus 7.5.1.43.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVG Anti-Virus 7.5 Build 488 Build 1157 Pro.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVG Anti-Virus 7.5 Build 488 Build 1157 Pro.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVG Anti-Virus 7.5.503a1171.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVG Anti-Virus 7.5.503a1171.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVG Anti-Virus Professional Edition 7.5.503 Build 1171.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVG Anti-Virus Professional Edition 7.5.503.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVG Anti-Virus Professional Edition7.5.485 Build1117.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVG Anti-Virus v7.1.407.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Avid Xpress Pro 5.6.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic 7 6.36.00.66.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVS Video Converter v.4.3.1.371.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVS Video Converter v.4.3.1.371.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AVS Video Cutter 5.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Awakening  Zombie Night II 2006 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Awakening  Zombie Night II 2006 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Awakening Zombie Night II 2006 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Awakening Zombie Night II 2006 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Away from Her 2006.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\AWIcons Pro 9.4.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Axialis Icon Workshop 6.1.0.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Axis Camera Station v2.11.320.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Axure RP Pro v4.4.1.745.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Axure RP Pro v4.4.1.745.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Axure RP Pro v4.4.1.745.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Babylon 7.0.0.13 Pro.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Babylon Professional v7.0.0.13.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BackupXpress Pro v2.74.55.207.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Backyard Football 2008 USA PS2DVD-PROTOCOL.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BadCopy Pro 3.81.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BadCopy Pro 4.00 Build 1020.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BadCopy Pro 4.00.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bandwidth Controller Enterprise v1.19.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bandwidth Controller Enterprise v1.19.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bandwidth Meter 5.2.0.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Banner Maker Pro for Flash v1.02.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Barca Pro v2.5.0.3910.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Barca Pro v2.5.0.3910.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Barry Lyndon 1975 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Barry Lyndon 1975 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Batch Watermark Creator v.3.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Batman TAS Volume 2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Batman TAS Volume 2.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Battlefield 2 Special Forces iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Battlefield 2 Special Forces iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BB TestAssistant v1.5.5.280.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BB TestAssistant v1.5.5.280.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bearshare Pro 6.0.2.26.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Because I Said So DVDRiP XViD-DEiTY.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Because I Said So DVDRiP XViD-DEiTY.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Beginning AJAX with PHP From Novice to Professional ebo.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Behind Enemy Lines 2  Axis of Evil DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Behind Enemy Lines 2  Axis of Evil DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Behind Enemy Lines 2 2006.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Behind Enemy Lines 2 Axis of Evil DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Behind Enemy Lines 2 Axis of Evil DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Behind The Mask 2006 DVDRip.XviD-NEPTUNE.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Belief and Betrayal 2007 PC iSO German.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Belief and Betrayal 2007 PC iSO German.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Belief and Betrayal 2007 PC iSO German.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Believers 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Believers 2007.rar/Setup.exe


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 15, 2007)

Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Believers 2007.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Belltech Business Card Designer Pro.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Belltech Business Card Designer Pro.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BenVista PhotoZoom Pro v2.2.8.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Best Uninstaller 2.12.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bet On Soldier Black Out Saigon iSO - SKIDROW.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bet On Soldier Black Out Saigon iSO - SKIDROW.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bet on Soldier Black Out Saigon-SKiDROW iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bet on Soldier Black Out Saigon-SKiDROW iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Better File Rename v5.0.2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Better File Rename v5.0.2.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Better off Dead 1985 DVDrip Xvid.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Better Off Dead... 1985 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Beverly Hills Ninja 1997 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Beyond Compare v2.5.250.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bibble Pro 4.4.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bibble Pro V4.90d.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bibble Professonal 4.9.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Big Scale Racing.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Big Scale Racing.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Big Trouble in Little China 1986.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bio-Dome 1996 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bionic Woman - S01E04.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BitComet 0.77.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BitDefender Internet Security v10 build 247.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bitkinex v2.9.3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Black and White 2 iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Black and White 2 iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Black Christmas 2006.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Black Water 2007 DVDRip XviD-BeStDivX.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Black Water 2007 DVDRip XviD-BeStDivX.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Black Water 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Black Widow Media Desktop v5.5.0.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Black Widow Media Desktop v5.5.0.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Black XP Platinum v4.10 Final.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Black XP Platinum v4.10 Final.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Blades of Glory 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Blaze Media Pro v7.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bleeding Rose 2007.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bleeding Rose 2007.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Blitzkrieg 2 RiP.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Blitzkrieg 2 RiP.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Blood Car 2007 DVDRip XviD-DOMiNO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Blood Car 2007 DVDRip XviD-DOMiNO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Blood Car 2007 DvdRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Blood Car 2007.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Blood Car 2007.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Blood II  The Chosen PC.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Blood II  The Chosen.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Blow 2001.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Blue Lakes Advanced File Vault v1.0.2357.35724.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BMW M3 Challenge 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Boogie Nights DVDRip 1997.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Boogie Nights DVDRip 1997.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Book Collector v4.46.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Borat 2006 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Boson Netsim 6.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Botched 2007 DVDRip XviD-aAF.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Botched 2007 DVDRip XviD-aAF.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Botched 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bowling for Columbine 2002 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bowling for Columbine 2002 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Box Short Maker v.1.91C.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Breach 2007 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Breach 2007 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BricoPack Vista Inspirat Ultimate v.2.1.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BricoPack Vista Inspirat Ultimate v.2.1.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BricsCad Pro v8.0.12.8583.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bridge to Terabithia 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bruce Lee - Fist Of Fury 1972 Uncut DVDRip Xvid.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BS.Player Pro 2.12 Build 941.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BSplayer Pro 2.24.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BSPlayer Pro v2.24.954.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bug Doctor 3.0.3.8.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bulletproof Monk 2003 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bullets Blood  a Fistful of Cash 2006.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Buried Alive 2007 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Buried Alive 2007 DVDRip Xvid.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Buried Alive 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Burn iSO.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Bus Driver.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Business Letter Pro 2006 5.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BusinessCards MX v3.42.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BusinessCards MX v3.42.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BusinessCards MX v3.43.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BusinessCards MX v3.43.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BusinessCards MX v3.43.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BWMeter v3.3.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\BWMeter v3.3.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\C++ FAQs Second Edition.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\C.H.U.D 1984 DVDRip Dvix.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\C.H.U.D 1984 DVDRip Dvix.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CA Anti-Spyware 2008.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CA eTrust Antivirus 2007 8.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CA eTrust PestPatrol Anti-Spyware 8.0.0.7.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cactus Bruce  The Corporate Monkeys v1.0.0.8.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cakewalk Sonar v.7.0 Producer Edition DVDR-DYNAMiCS.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cakewalk Sonar v.7.0 Producer Edition DVDR-DYNAMiCS.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\California Dreamin 2007 DVDRip XviD-NEPTUNE.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\California Dreamin 2007 DVDRip XviD-NEPTUNE.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Call of Duty 2 iSO.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Call of Juarez.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Camouflage v1.2.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cannibal Holocaust 1980 UNCUT DVDRip XviD.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cantante El 2006.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Captiva PixTools for NET v8.0.5134.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Captiva PixTools for NET v8.0.5134.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Captiva PixTools for NET v8.0.5134.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Captivity 2007 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Captivity 2007 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Capture One PRO 3.7.5.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CaptureWizPro v3.8.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Capturix ScanShare v2.09.425.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Caretta GUI Design Studio v2.2.59.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Carmageddon 1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Carmageddon TDR 2000-iMPORT iSO.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Carmen Sandiego USA and WORLD iSO.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cars Dvdrip XviD.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cartoonist v1.3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cash 2007 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cash 2007 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Casino Royale 2006 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Casino Royale 2006 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Casino VIP.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cast Away 2000 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cast Away 2000 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Catan - Die erste Insel.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CATraxx v7.32.4.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CATraxx v7.32.4.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CD-Lock 5.9.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CDMenuPro v5.40.00 Business Edition.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CDRoller 7.10.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CDWinder v2.5.0.241.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cedega v5.2.1 - allows Windows games to run on Linux.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\cFosSpeed 4.05 Build 1351.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\cFosSpeed 4.05 Build 1351.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\cFosSpeed 4.05 Build 1351.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Chad Vader Day Shift Manager - All Episodes.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Championship Manager 01-02.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Chaos Dvdrip XviD.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Chess3D 2.5.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Chessmaster Challenge.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Chicken Village.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Chimera Virtual Desktop v1.3.7.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ChrisTV Online v2.60.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ChrisTV Professional v5.01.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cisco Packet Tracer v.4.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cisco Packet Tracer v.4.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Civilization 3 Conquests.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Clean Disk Security 7.68.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Clean Disk Security 7.68.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CleanCenter v1.35.58.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cleanerzoomer v3.5.1d.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Clive Barkers Jericho-FLT iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Clive Barkers Jericho-FLT iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ClockWatch Server v.3.1.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CloneDVD v3.9.4.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CMS Grabber v1.4.6B.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CodeSmith Professional v4.1.2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CodeSmith Professional v4.1.2.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CoffeeCup Flash Firestarter v7.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CoffeeCup Flash Photo Gallery v5.6.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CoffeeCup Web Calendar 4.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CoffeeCup Web Form Builder 7.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cold Case S05E05.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cold Case S05E05.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Colin McRae DiRT iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Colin McRae DiRT iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Colin McRae Dirt.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Colin McRae Rally 2 iSO.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Color Finesse v1.5.4.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Color Schemer Studio 1.51.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Color Schemer Studio 1.51.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Color7 DVD Rip Factory 8.0.5.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Comic Collector v2.10.5.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Company of Heroes  Opposing Fronts iSO.rar/Setup.exe


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 15, 2007)

Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Company of Heroes  Opposing Fronts iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Company of Heroes iSO.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ConceptDraw Mindmap Pro v5.1.2.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ConceptDraw Mindmap Pro v5.1.2.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Connection Keeper 7.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ConvertXtoDVD 2.2.3.258e.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ConvertXtoDVD 2.2.3.258e.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ConvertXtoDVD 2.2.3.258e.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cool CD Ripper 1.28.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cool CD Ripper 1.28.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cool Edit Pro v.2.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cool Typing Master.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cops 2170 The Power Of Law.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Corel iGrafx Enterprise 12.02.809.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Corel Snapfire Plus v1.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CounterSpy 9.5.098.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Counterstrike Condition Zero.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CPU-Z 1.40.5.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CPUCool v.7.3.8.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Crazy Frog Racer 2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Crazy Machines II iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Crazy Machines II iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Crazy Talk 4.0 For Vista.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Crazy Talk 4.0 For Vista.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Crisis Core Final Fantasy VII PROPER JPN PSP-DMU.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Crossword Construction Kit ver. 4.0.3.1 Full.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cryptic Disk v2.4.9.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Crystal Video Dubber 1.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CSI - Hard Evidence iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CSI - Hard Evidence iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CSI - Las Vegas S08E04.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CSI Las Vegas S08E04 HDTV XviD.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CSI Miami S06E04 HDTV XviD.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CSI NY - S04E04.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CSS Editor v.1.2.4.317.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cubis 2 Gold.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Cute CD DVD Burner v3.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CuteFTP 8.0.4 Pro.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CuteFTP 8.0.7 Professional Edition Build 06.05.2007.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CuteHTML Pro v6.057.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CwGet ver. 1.50.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CyberLink Power2Go v6.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CyberLink Power2Go v6.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CyberLink PowerCinema 5.1.3627.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CyberLink PowerDirector 6.0.0.2120a.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CyberLink PowerDVD 7 Deluxe.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CyberScrub Privacy Suite Pro v4.5.150.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\CyberScrub Privacy Suite Pro v4.5.150.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAccord Guitar Chord Dictionary 3.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAccord Guitar Chord Dictionary 3.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAccord iChords 2.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAccord iChords 2.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAccord Personal Guitarist 2.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAccord Personal Guitarist 2.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAccordEasyTuner 3.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAccordEasyTuner 3.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAEMON Tools 4.0.6.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Daemon Tools 4.0.8HE.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Daemon Tools Pro Advanced 4.10.0218.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAEMON Tools Pro v4.10.0215.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAEMON Tools Pro v4.10.218.0 - Advanced Retail.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAEMON Tools Pro v4.10.218.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAEMON TOOLS V4.0.6.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dameware NT Utilities ver.6.3.0.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DAP v8.5.5.5 Build 292.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Data LifeSaver Home Edition 2.38.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Day Night Day Night 2006.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Day Of The Dead 2 - Contagium 2005.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Day on Fire 2006.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Daycare Nightmare.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dazzle Design Quick Notes v1.0.0.2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dazzle Design Quick Notes v1.0.0.2.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Db Audioware Sidechain Compressor v1.02 VST.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dblue Glitch Vst v1.2.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dead Man 1995.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dead Man 1995.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dead Reefs.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DeadDiskDoctor  New.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Deadwood Park 2007 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Deadwood Park 2007 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\death - live at dynamo 2005.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Death Note 2 The Last Name 2006 DVDRip XviD-PosTX.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Death Note 2 The Last Name 2006 DVDRip XviD-PosTX.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Death To Spies RELOADED.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Death To Spies-RELOADED iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Death To Spies-RELOADED iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Delphi to C++Builder v1.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DeskCalc Business Pro 4.2.15.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Desksoft BWMeter v3.3.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Desksoft BWMeter v3.3.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Desksoft BWMeter v3.3.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Devine Machine Lucifer VST v2.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dexter - S2E3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DFGallery Flash 1.003b.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DFX audio enhancer V8.0 4in1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DHOL 2007 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DHOL 2007 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dhol DVDRip2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DialogBlocks v4.17 UNICODE.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Die Hard 4.0 2007 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DiffMerge v1.0.1.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Digital Anarchy Backdrop Designer v1.2.2 for Photoshop.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Digital Anarchy Backdrop Designer v1.2.2 for Photoshop.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Digital Audio Editor v7.8.1.434.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Digital Film Tools Power Matte v1.0 for After Effects.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Digital Film Tools Power Matte v1.0 for After Effects.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Digital Film Tools Power Stroke v1.0 for After Effects.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Digital Film Tools Power Stroke v1.0 for After Effects.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Digital Light and Color Picture Window Pro v4.0.1.11.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Digital Light and Color Picture Window Pro v4.0.1.11.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Digital Light and Color Picture Window Pro v4.0.1.11.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Digital Light and Color Profile Mechanic Scanner v1.03.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Digital Light and Color Profile Mechanic Scanner v1.03.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dil Dosti Etc 2007 DVDRip XviD-DRs.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dil Dosti Etc 2007 DVDRip XviD-DRs.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Direct MP3 Recorder 1.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Diskeeper 2008 12.0.758.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Diskeeper 2008 12.0.758.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Diskeeper 2008 Pro Premier 12.0.758.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Diskeeper 2008 Pro Premier V12.0.758t.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Diskeeper v 12.0.758.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Disneys Mickey Mouse Preschool.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Disturbia 2007 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Divinitys End.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DivX Pro 6.6.1.366.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DivX Pro 6.6.1.366.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DivX Pro 6.6.1.366.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DivX Pro v.6.7.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DJ eJay MixStation 3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Doblon Power Video Karaoke v1.2.28.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dogville DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dogville DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dont Be Scared 2006 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dont Be Scared 2006 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dont Be Scared 2006.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dont Be Scared 2006.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Doom 3 iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Doom 3 iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dora the Explorer  Backpack Adventure.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Download Accelerator Plus 8.5.5.5.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Download Accelerator Plus DAP.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Download Accelerator Plus Premium 8.5.5.5.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Download Accelerator Plus Premium 8.5.5.5.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Download Accelerator Premium 8.1.2.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dr Word Master 7.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dracula 1992 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dracula 1992 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dragon War 2007 TS XViD-mVs.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dragon War 2007 TS XViD-mVs.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dream Chronicles.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DreameeSoft Check List Pro v4.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DreamLight Photo Editor v1.77.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Driver Cleaner Dot Net v3.2.0.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Driver Detective 6.2.5.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Driverguide Toolkit 2.0.0.16.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DU Meter 4.0 Build R3009.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dumb and Dumber Unrated DVDRip.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dumb and Dumber Unrated DVDRip.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dupli Find v4.11.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Duplicate File Remover v1.1.191.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Duplicate File Remover v1.3.375 Bilingual.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVBViewer Pro v3.9.0.0 Retail.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD Audio Extractor 4.2.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD Cover Gold 3.0.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD Cover Gold 3.0.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD Lab Pro 2 .20.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD Lab Pro 2.3.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD Lab Pro 2.3.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DvD Lab Studio 1.25.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DvD Lab Studio 1.25.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD Rip Master Pro v8.0.4.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD X Utilities 2.1.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD X Utilities 2.1.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD-Cloner III v3.40.899.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD-Cloner IV 4.60.924.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD-LAB PRO 2.15.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD2one v2.1.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dvdfab Platinum 3.0.8.6 Final.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVDFab Platinum 3.1.5.0 Final.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 15, 2007)

skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD X Utilities 2.1.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD X Utilities 2.1.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD-Cloner III v3.40.899.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD-Cloner IV 4.60.924.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD-LAB PRO 2.15.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVD2one v2.1.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dvdfab Platinum 3.0.8.6 Final.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVDFab Platinum 3.1.5.0 Final.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVDFab Platinum 3.1.5.0 Final.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVDFab Platinum 3.1.5.0 Final.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVDFab Platinum 4.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVDFab Platinum 4.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVDFab Platinum v.3.2.1.0 Final.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVDFab Platinum v.3.2.1.0 Final.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVDFab Platinum v3.0.8.6.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVDFab Platinum v3.2.1.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVDFab Platinum ver.3.1.1.5 Beta.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DVDInfoPro v4.15.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DvdReMake Pro v3.1.4.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DynAdvance Notifier 1.1.67.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\DynAdvance Notifier v1.1.246.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Dynamic Photo HDRI v1.85.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\E.T. The Extra Terrestrial 1982.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EAHide Advanced v1.2.1026.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Earache Extreme Metal Racing RiP.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Earache Extreme Metal Racing RiP.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EarthView 3.7.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EarthView 3.7.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EarthView v.3.7.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EarthView v.3.7.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EarthView v3.33.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EarthView v3.7.1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EarthView v3.7.1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ease MP3 CD Burner v1.40.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Easy Autorun Creator 2.62.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Easy Autorun Creator 2.62.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Easy DVD Creator v1.2.3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Easy File Sharing Web Server v4.2.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Easy GIF Animator 4.4.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Easy GIF Animator 4.4.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Easy Music CD Burner v3.0.25.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Easy Photo Recovery v1.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Easy ScreenSaver Station v4.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Easy Study 3.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ebgo Sniper V1.4.7.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Edit Plus 2.12.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EDraw Max v3.2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EDraw Max v3.2.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF Checksum manager 4.40.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF Checksum manager 4.40.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF Commander 6.15.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF Commander 6.15.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF Duplicate Files Manager 4.40.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF Duplicate Files Manager 4.40.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF Find v4.50.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF Find v4.50.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF Mailbox Manager 4.30.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF Mailbox Manager 4.30.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF Process Manager 4.40.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF Process Manager 4.40.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF StartUp Manager 3.30.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF StartUp Manager 3.30.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF System Monitor 4.40.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EF System Monitor 4.40.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\El Cantante DVDRip XviD-NeDiVx.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Elecard DVD Player v2.1.60803.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Elecard DVD Player v2.1.60803.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Elecard DVD Player v2.1.60803.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Elizabeth The Golden Age 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Elizabeth The Golden Age CAM XviD-NYSLVR.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\eMail Verifier 3.21.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Emperor Rise of the Middle Kingdom iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Emperor Rise of the Middle Kingdom iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EMS Data Import 2007 for DB2 3.1.0.2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EMS Data Import 2007 for DB2 3.1.0.2.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EMS Data Import 2007 for InterBase Firebird 3.1.0.2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EMS Data Import 2007 for InterBase Firebird 3.1.0.2.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EMS Data Import 2007 for Oracle 3.1.0.2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EMS Data Import 2007 for Oracle 3.1.0.2.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EMS Data Import 2007 for PostgreSQL 3.1.0.2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EMS Data Import 2007 for PostgreSQL 3.1.0.2.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EMS Data Import 2007 for SQL Server 3.1.0.2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EMS Data Import 2007 for SQL Server 3.1.0.2.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EMU8086  - The MicroProcessor Emulator v4.05.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EMU8086  - The MicroProcessor Emulator v4.05.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\eMule Plus 1.2b.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Encryption Library V1.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Enemy Territory Quake Wars RELOADED.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Eragon 2006.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ernest Saves Christmas 1998.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Error Repair Pro v.1.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ES-Computing EditPlus v2.30.286.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Escape from New York 1981 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Escape From Paradise City 2007 GERMAN CLONE iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Escape From Paradise City 2007 GERMAN CLONE iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Eset NOD32 2.70.39.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Eset NOD32 2.70.39.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ESET NOD32 AntiVirus v2.70.39.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Eset NOD32 Antivirus v3.0.414 RC1.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Eset NOD32 Antivirus v3.0.414 RC1.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ether Soft My Video Converter 1.2.9.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ether Soft My Video Converter 1.2.9.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ether Soft My Video Converter 1.2.9.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\European Street Racing.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Evan Almighty 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Evening 2007DvDripeng-aXXo.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EVEREST 4.20 Build 1170 Ultimate Final.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\EVEREST 4.20 Build 1170 Ultimate.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Everest Ultimate Edition 4.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Everest Ultimate Edition v4.10.1125.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Everybody Hates Chris S03E04.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Everybody Hates Chris S03E04.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Everyones Hero 2006 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Evidence Destoryer v.2.20.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Evidence Nuker v3.00.24.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Evidence Nuker v3.00.24.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Evidence Nuker v3.00.24.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ExifPro v1.0.0 Build 188.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Express Rip Plus v1.46.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Express Rip Plus v1.46.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Extra Drive Creator Professional 7.3.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Extra Drive Creator Professional 7.3.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\eXtreme Movie Manager v5.7.5.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\F-Prot Antivirus 3.16c.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\F-Prot Antivirus 6.0.6.1 for Windows.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\F-Secure Anti-Virus 2008 v8.00.101.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\F-Secure Internet Security 2008 v8.00.101.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\F-Secure Internet Security 2008 v8.00.101.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\F-Secure Internet Security 2008.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\F.E.A.R. Extraction Point.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\F.E.A.R. iSO.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\F1 2007 iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\F1 2007 iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\F1 Racing 3d Screensaver v1.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Face Off 1997.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\FaceFilter Studio 2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\FaceFilter Studio 2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 15, 2007)

skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Gangsters  Organized Crime iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\GEAR Video 8.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Genevieve 1953.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Genevieve 1953.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Genie Backup Manager Pro v7.0.211.381.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\GerbView v6.15.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\GetData Recover My Files v3.98.5748.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\GetLink 6.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\GetRight Pro v6.1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ghost Recon Advanced Warfigther 2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\ghost rider 2007 dvdrip xvid-unseen.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Ghost Whisperer - Season 3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\GIF Construction Set Professional v2.0.74a.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Goblins Festival 3D Screensaver 1.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Golden Eye v4.11.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Golden Records Vinyl to CD Converter v1.10.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\GoldWave v.5.16.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\GoldWave v5.11.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Goldwave V5.19.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Gone 2007 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Gone 2007 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Gone 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Gone Baby Gone CAM XViD-GENUiNE.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Gone Baby Gone CAM XViD-GENUiNE.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Goo DVD To Audio Converter 1.00.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Goo DVD To Video Converter 1.00.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Goo Easy DVD Converter 1.00.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Good Luck Chuck 2007 R5 LINE XviD-POV.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Good Luck Chuck 2007 R5 LINE XviD-POV.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Good Luck Chuck 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Good Luck Chuck 2007.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Good Luck Chuck 2007.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Good Luck Chuck R5 LINE XviD2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Google Earth Pro 4.2.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Google Earth Pro 4.2.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\gossip girl s01e05 hdtv xvid-xor.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Grandmas Boy 2006 UNRATED DVDRip Xvid-DiAMOND.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Grandmas Boy 2006 UNRATED DVDRip Xvid-DiAMOND.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\GraphicsGale v1.83.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\GraphicsGale v1.83.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Gridiron Gang 2006.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Groundhog Day 1993.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\GSpot 2.60 RC1.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Guitar Pro 5.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Half Life 2 Episode Two-Unleashed iSO.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Half Life 2 Episode Two-Unleashed iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Half Life 2 Episode Two-Unleashed iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Half Life 2 Episode Two.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Half-Life 2 Episode 2..exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Half-Life 2 Episode Two - Unleashed.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Half-Life 2 Episode Two.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Half-Life 2 Episode Two.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Halloween 2007 WORKPRINT DVDRip Xvid-mVs.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Halloween 2007 WORKPRINT DVDRip Xvid-mVs.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Halo 2 iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Halo 2 iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Halo 2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Halo 3 Xbox 360.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hangar 18 1980.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Happy Gilmore 1996.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hard Disk Sentinel Pro v.2.10.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hard Disk Sentinel Pro v.2.10.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hard Drive Inspector Pro 2.47.427.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hard Drive Regenerator 1.51.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Harold and Maude 1971 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Harold and Maude 1971 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix 2007 DVDRip X.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix 2007 DVDRip X.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Harry Potter And The Order Of The Phoenix 2007 NTSC DVD.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Harry Potter And The Order Of The Phoenix 2007 NTSC DVD.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Havoc 2 Normal Adolescent Behavior 2007.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Havoc 2 Normal Adolescent Behavior 2007.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hearts of Iron 2 Doomsday-RELOADED iSO.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Heavens Fall 2006 LIMITED.DVDRIP.xVID-LRC.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hellboy 2004 DVDRip Xvid.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hellboy 2004 DVDRip Xvid.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hellboy 2004.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Helldorado iSO DVD German.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Helldorado iSO DVD German.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Heroes New - very cool.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Heroes of Might and Magic III iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Heroes of Might and Magic III iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Heroes S02E05-Fight or Flight.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hexprobe Hex Editor v3.6.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hexprobe Hex Editor v3.6.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hexprobe Hex Editor v3.6.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hidden Recorder 1.0.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hidden Recorder 1.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hidden Recorder 1.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hidden Recorder v1.10.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hide IP Platinum v3.2.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hide IP Platinum v3.21.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HiDownload 7.05.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HiDownload Pro 6.92.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HiDownload Pro 7.05.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HiDownload Pro 7.05.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HiDownload Pro 7.05.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HiDownload Pro v6.92.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HiDownload Pro v7.03.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HiHiSoft Youtube Download 1.0.0.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HiHiSoft Youtube Download 1.0.0.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hirens BootCD 9.3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HL2 The Orange Box PC DVD iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HL2 The Orange Box PC DVD iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\hogan knows best s04e10 dsr xvid-sys.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Holla At Me 2007.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Holla At Me 2007.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HomeDVD Easy DVD Clone 3.0.16.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HomeDVD Easy DVD Clone 3.0.16.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HomeDVD Easy DVD Clone 3.0.16.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Homie Spumoni 2007 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hooligans Thugs - Soccers Most Violent Fan Fights 2003.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hooligans Thugs - Soccers Most Violent Fan Fights 2003.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hoyle Casino 2008.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hoyle Casino 2008.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HTML Code Library 1.7.5.24.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\HTML Protector V3.5.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hunting Unlimited 2008 iSO.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hunting Unlimited 2008 iSO.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hunting Unlimited 2008 PC.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hunting Unlimited 3.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hustle And Flow 2005 DVDRip.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Hyperspace Invader.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\I Now Pronounce You Chuck And Larry 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aX.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\I Now Pronounce You Chuck And Larry 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aX.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry 2007.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry DVDRip XviD-DMT REP.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry DVDRip XviD-DMT REP.rar	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\IBM Lotus Sametime Connect V7.5.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\IconLover 4.13.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\IDA Pro Advanced 5.0.0.879.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\Idi i smotri 1985 a.k.a. Come and see.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\IDM UltraEdit v12.20a Plus 4.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\IEHistoryX v1.4.36.14.rar/Setup.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.tk	skipped਍ഀ
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_\IEHistoryX v1.4.36.14.rar	ZIP: infected - 1


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats not even 1/4 of it.
  If you want me to keep going let me know.
Or I could email it to you.It would prolly be easier for you to read.


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 16, 2007)

Please go to http://savefile.com and upload the file there. There is no need to register, just click the "UPLOAD MY FILE" button. After you upload the file, please post the link to the file. That way, anyone on the board can see the log almost as easily as if it were posted here.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.savefile.com/files/1198150

 Here you go. So did that log look bad so far?


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 16, 2007)

That's the biggest Kaspersky log I've ever seen!  Fortunately no signs of the file infector I'd suspected, though, so we should be able to clean this, but there's quite a bit of work to do.  We'll start with a few automated scans, which will remove a lot of it:

Download *Dr.Web CureIt* to the desktop, but do not run it yet:
ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/cureit/drweb-cureit.exe

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune, but do not run it yet.

Please download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop.
Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon *Update*.
Next select the *Start Update* button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed select the *Scanner* icon at the top of the screen, then select the *Settings* tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on *Recommended actions* and then select *Quarantine*.
Under *Reports*
Select *Do not automatically generate reports*
Un-Select *Only if threats were found*

Please close AVG Antispyware without running a scan.


Next, please reboot your computer in Safe Mode (tap F8 before Windows starts to load and select Safe Mode from the list)

Please run ATF-Cleaner:

Double-click ATF-Cleaner.exe to run the program.
Under Main choose: Select All
Click the Empty Selected button.
If you use Firefox browser

Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.

Please run Dr. Web CureIt:

Doubleclick the *drweb-cureit.exe* file and Allow to run the express scan
This will scan the files currently running in memory and when something is found, click the yes button when it asks you if you want to cure it. This is only a short scan.
Once the short scan has finished, mark the drives that you want to scan. 
Select all drives. A red dot shows which drives have been chosen.
Click the *green arrow* at the right, and the scan will start. 
Click 'Yes to all' if it asks if you want to cure/move the file.
When the scan has finished, look if you can click next icon next to the files found: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



If so, click it and then click the next icon right below and select *Move incurable* as you'll see in next image: 




This will move it to the %userprofile%\DoctorWeb\quarantaine-folder if it can't be cured. (this in case if we need samples)
After selecting, in the Dr.Web CureIt menu on top, click *file* and choose *save report list*
Save the report to your desktop. The report will be called *DrWeb.csv*
Close Dr.Web Cureit.

Please open AVG Anti-Spyware
Run a complete system scan with AVG Anti-Spyware.
*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning, it may interfere with the scanning process:
Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the *Scanner* icon at the top and then the *Scan* tab then click on *Complete System Scan*.
AVG Anti-Spyware will now begin the scanning process, be patient this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete do the following:*
If you have any infections you will prompted, then select *Apply all actions*
Next select the *Reports* icon at the top.
Select the *Save report as* button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware

Please reboot your system into Normal Mode, and post:

The Dr. Web CureIt report
The AVG Anti-Spyware Report
A new HijackThis log
Please use http://savefile.com for any logs that are too large to post here.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok Im ganna go download those scanners rite now.

Thanks by the way for all the help.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 16, 2007)

So I downloaded all the scanners last night and saved them to my desktop.
 when I rebooted and opened in safe mode the only scanner I could find was  AVG. The other 2 I couldnt find anywhere. Any ideas?


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 16, 2007)

Did you log on with your usual account?  If you used the Administrator account, it would have had a different desktop.  Try moving the other scanners to your C: drive, rather than the Desktop and retry.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes I logged into the admin. account in safe mode.
I found them.
 Did it matter what order I ran them in?


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.savefile.com/files/1200349

Heres is the link to the AVG scan results.(I ran this first because /i could not find the others.)

http://www.savefile.com/files/1200365
 There is the DrWeb results


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 17, 2007)

That's good, could I please see a new HijackThis log.  The order of those two scans isn't a problem - they've removed what I expected them to.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, Im getting ready to do the hijack this scan now.
 I did it once but I can not find the save report.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:21:53 PM, on 11/16/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\WCMain.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\shellmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = https://accountservices.passport.net/reg.srf?xpwiz=true&lc=1033&fid=RegXPWizCredOnly
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BlockTracker] c:\hp\bin\BlockTracker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoTBar] C:\hp\bin\autotbar.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [_Res] c:\hp\bin\cloaker c:\hp\bin\SetRes\SetRes.bat
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Stardust Wallpaper Control 2003.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\WCMain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Verizon Online Support Center.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\bin\matcli.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{18D259BD-77B4-40CC-93AC-404A16901D81}: NameServer = 205.188.146.145
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 4437 bytes


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 17, 2007)

That's a huge improvement, your logfile appears to be clean.  How are things now?

Please *download* the *OTMoveIt by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
 Please double-click *OTMoveIt.exe* to run it.
*Copy the file paths in the codebox to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

```
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Desktop\LimeWire\_
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\LimeWire\_
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Desktop\LimeWire\_
C:\Program Files\Arcade.EXE
C:\Program Files\arcade-2.4.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\install.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\TBONWnd.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\TBONWnd.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\install.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\install.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\install.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ethc.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\install.exe	
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MS13.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pnetworking.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vMW07a
C:\WISetup.exe
D:\do_work\kysolbeg.exe	
D:\do_work\ayqgbrps.exe	
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\TBONWnd.EXE
```


 Return to OTMoveIt, right click on the *Paste List of Files/Folders to be moved* window and choose *Paste*.
Click the red *Moveit!* button.
*Copy everything on the Results window to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it on your next reply.
Close *OTMoveIt*
If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

Please also turn off System Restore, and turn it back on again.  This will clean out your infected Restore Points.  To do so:

To turn off System Restore, follow these steps:
1. Click Start, right-click My Computer, and then click Properties.
2. Click the System Restore tab.
3. Select the Turn off System Restore check box (or the Turn off System Restore on all drives check box), and then click OK.
4. Click Yes when you receive the prompt to the turn off System Restore.

Then to turn it back on again:
1. Wait for Windows to finish clearing Restore Points.
2. Clear the Turn off System Restore check box (or the Turn off System Restore on all drives check box), and then click OK.

There are a few *very* important updates I would strongly recommend.

I notice that you do not seem to be running antivirus software.  This is somewhat suicidal in today's digital world.  AVG makes an excellent *free *antivirus client, as do AntiVir or avast!.  Please download and install one of the above antivirus programs, and allow it to run a full scan.  Let me know if you have any troubles with the installation, or if the scan finds anything it can't remove.

Please consider maintaining a firewall, as it is a vital element of your overall system security. Some good free firewalls are ZoneAlarm, Kerio, or Outpost

You *desperately* need to update your Windows XP to Service Pack 2 since it is probably the most important security update they have ever created and running without it almost guarantees you will get infected again.  You can obtain Service Pack 2 from http://update.microsoft.com/

Once you've updated to Service Pack 2, please also download all critical updates from http://update.microsoft.com/

Please post a report on how your system is running after the upgrade to Service Pack 2, as any problems with the update may indicate that malware is still present.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

Ummmm. Its about 15% better.
 Do I run that scan in safe mode?


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Normal Mode is fine.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont get what your talking about copy thr file paths in the code box to ther clipboard...............

  Is this something I do before or after the scan? I dont get what you want me to do?


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 17, 2007)

OTMoveIt will remove those specific files, rather than running any sort of scan.  What I would like you to do is copy that list of files in the codebox into the "Paste List of Files/Folders to be moved" section of OTMoveIt, before clicking the red MoveIt! button.  That will instruct OTMoveIt to remove those specific files.

One way of copying those files is to highlight them all and press *Ctrl+C*.  Then, open up OTMoveIt, right click in the "Paste List of Files/Folders to be moved" section and choose Paste


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\LimeWire\_ moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Desktop\LimeWire\_ moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\LimeWire\_ moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Desktop\LimeWire\_ moved successfully.
C:\Program Files\Arcade.EXE moved successfully.
C:\Program Files\arcade-2.4.exe moved successfully.
File/Folder C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\install.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\TBONWnd.EXE not found.
File/Folder C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\TBONWnd.EXE not found.
File/Folder C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\install.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\install.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\install.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\ethc.dll not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\install.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\MS13.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pnetworking.exe not found.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vMW07a moved successfully.
C:\WISetup.exe moved successfully.
File/Folder D:\do_work\kysolbeg.exe not found.
File/Folder D:\do_work\ayqgbrps.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\TBONWnd.EXE not found.

Created on 11/17/2007 02:00:56


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok I did that It moved the entire list to the Results file.
 Was I supposed to click Clean up before posted the list?


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 17, 2007)

That's fine - you can click the CleanUp button now - it will remove the backups that OTMoveIt created as well as the program itself.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

When I hit cleanup i get this:  Cannot open file :\cleanup.txt.


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Just delete the *C:\_OTMoveIt* folder then - it will accomplish the same thing, and then continue with the remainder of my post.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

i dont understand what your saying. sorry


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Open Up *My Computer*
Double click on your *C:\* drive
Right click on *_OTMoveIt* and click *Delete*
Answer *Yes* when asked whether you wish to move the folder to the Recycle Bin

Once done, do the following:
Please also turn off System Restore, and turn it back on again.  This will clean out your infected Restore Points.  To do so:

To turn off System Restore, follow these steps:
1. Click Start, right-click My Computer, and then click Properties.
2. Click the System Restore tab.
3. Select the Turn off System Restore check box (or the Turn off System Restore on all drives check box), and then click OK.
4. Click Yes when you receive the prompt to the turn off System Restore.

Then to turn it back on again:
1. Wait for Windows to finish clearing Restore Points.
2. Clear the Turn off System Restore check box (or the Turn off System Restore on all drives check box), and then click OK.

There are a few *very* important updates I would strongly recommend.

I notice that you do not seem to be running antivirus software.  This is somewhat suicidal in today's digital world.  AVG makes an excellent *free *antivirus client, as do AntiVir or avast!.  Please download and install one of the above antivirus programs, and allow it to run a full scan.  Let me know if you have any troubles with the installation, or if the scan finds anything it can't remove.

Please consider maintaining a firewall, as it is a vital element of your overall system security. Some good free firewalls are ZoneAlarm, Kerio, or Outpost

You *desperately* need to update your Windows XP to Service Pack 2 since it is probably the most important security update they have ever created and running without it almost guarantees you will get infected again.  You can obtain Service Pack 2 from http://update.microsoft.com/

Once you've updated to Service Pack 2, please also download all critical updates from http://update.microsoft.com/

Please post a report on how your system is running after the upgrade to Service Pack 2, as any problems with the update may indicate that malware is still present.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok I just did that. The icon is still on my desktop?????

   So whats next?


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Those were just the backups we deleted.  You can delete the file from the desktop manually (just right click on it and choose *Delete*)


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

So what should I do next?
Im updating rite now.It has been stuck on the registering page for like 30mins but it says 100% ??????


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 17, 2007)

The upgrade process can take a very long time.  If it won't proceed, restart and try once more.  If it still won't proceed, post a ComboFix log:

1. Please download this file - *Combofix* to your desktop
2. Double click ComboFix.exe & follow the prompts.
3. When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.

Note:
Do not mouseclick ComboFix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok I will try the combo fix thing.
  Man you jump on and offline alot huh?


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

ComboFix 07-11-08.3 - Owner 2007-11-17  6:37:28.2 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition  5.1.2600.1.1252.1.1033.18.101 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\SCURIT~1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\SCURIT~1\s?curity\
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\YSTEM3~1
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\SCURIT~1
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\SCURIT~1\s?curity\
C:\Program Files\Common Files\icroso~1.net
C:\Program Files\Common Files\icroso~1.net\t?skmgr.exe
C:\Temp\xOe
C:\WINDOWS\b.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\acrsecI.fon
C:\WINDOWS\system32\app.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\SCURIT~1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\SCURIT~1\s?curity\
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\My Documents\YSTEM3~1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dccdd.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dccdd.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dccdd.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddccd.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebcdab.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mljgfeb.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pac.txt
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogo.exe
D:\Autorun.inf

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2007-10-17 to 2007-11-17  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2007-11-17 06:34	51,200	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\NirCmd.exe
2007-11-16 17:07	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\DoctorWeb
2007-11-16 02:30	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Grisoft
2007-11-16 01:54	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Grisoft
2007-11-16 01:53	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Grisoft
2007-11-16 01:53	10,872	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AvgAsCln.sys
2007-11-13 05:08	58,368	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\app.exe
2007-11-13 05:08	167	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\6173.bat
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\WINDOWS
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d---s----	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\UserData
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Shared
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Incomplete
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\You've Got Pictures Screensaver
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Yahoo! Messenger
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Yahoo!
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\WhenU
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Viewpoint
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\VERITAS
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Symantec
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Share-to-Web Upload Folder
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\SampleView
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Musicmatch
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\MSNInstaller
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\MSN6
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Motive
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\McAfee.com Personal Firewall
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\LimeWire
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Lexmark Imaging Studio
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Lavasoft
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\InterVideo
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\InterTrust
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--h-----	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\GTek
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Freedom
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Corel
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\AVG7
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\ArcSoft
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\AOL
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Aim
2007-11-13 04:16	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\AdobeUM
2007-11-13 04:16	389,120	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\remote.exe
2007-11-13 04:16	32,768	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\winlogo.exe
2007-11-12 23:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\LastGood
2007-11-12 18:24	<DIR>	d--------	C:\sdfix'
2007-10-28 22:58	33,588	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wanatw4.sys
2007-10-28 13:47	151,552	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxres.dll
2007-10-28 13:45	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\LastGood.Tmp
2007-10-28 13:41	58,368	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\app.exe
2007-10-28 13:41	167	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\6173.bat
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Incomplete
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\You've Got Pictures Screensaver
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Yahoo! Messenger
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Yahoo!
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\WhenU
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Viewpoint
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Symantec
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Musicmatch
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\MSNInstaller
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\MSN6
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Motive
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\McAfee.com Personal Firewall
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\LimeWire
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Lexmark Imaging Studio
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Lavasoft
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\InterVideo
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--h-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\GTek
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Freedom
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Corel
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\AVG7
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\ArcSoft
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\AOL
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Aim
2007-10-28 13:18	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\AdobeUM
2007-10-28 13:18	389,120	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\remote.exe
2007-10-28 13:18	32,768	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\winlogo.exe
2007-10-28 13:17	<DIR>	d---s----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\UserData
2007-10-28 13:17	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Shared
2007-10-28 13:17	51,072	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys
2007-10-28 13:17	23,424	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
2007-10-28 13:14	58,368	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\app.exe
2007-10-28 13:14	167	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\6173.bat
2007-10-28 12:45	<DIR>	d---s----	C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\UserData
2007-10-28 12:45	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Shared
2007-10-28 12:45	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Incomplete
2007-10-28 12:45	389,120	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\remote.exe
2007-10-28 12:45	32,768	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\winlogo.exe
2007-10-28 01:50	56,832	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
2007-10-28 01:50	50,048	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
2007-10-28 01:50	7,040	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
2007-10-28 01:50	5,120	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
2007-10-28 01:50	4,608	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
2007-10-28 01:50	2,816	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
2007-10-28 01:47	134,272	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys
2007-10-28 01:47	57,856	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys
2007-10-28 01:47	4,096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll
2007-10-26 00:33	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\pss
2007-10-23 00:04	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Program Files\NoAdware5.0
2007-10-22 22:40	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ActiveScan
2007-10-22 22:20	58,368	---------	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\app.exe
2007-10-22 22:20	167	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\6173.bat
2007-10-22 22:18	32,768	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\winlogo.exe

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2007-11-17 13:13	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\LimeWire
2007-11-15 11:13	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\LimeWire
2007-11-13 07:44	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\RecordNow
2007-11-13 07:42	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Corel
2007-11-13 07:40	---------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2007-11-13 07:39	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Viewpoint
2007-11-13 07:14	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard
2007-11-13 07:11	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\HP Instant Support
2007-11-13 06:00	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\WildTangent
2007-11-13 05:59	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Simple Backup for My Pictures
2007-11-12 12:33	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Java
2007-11-12 08:16	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2007-10-29 06:56	28,164	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MxlW2k.sys
2007-10-28 22:07	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Quicken
2007-10-28 22:05	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\AWS
2007-10-28 21:46	4,108	--sha-r	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HP_D7218F-ABA 554Y_YUU_Pavi_QMX309S_E31NAheBLU4_4_INBGV - Northwood Brookdale-G Validation Board_SIntel Corporation_V_B6.00_T030207_WXH1_L409_M248_J41_7Intel_8Celeron_92.19_1_N10EC8139_P_Z11C1044E_K_A808624C5_U808624C2.MRK
2007-10-26 02:25	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\CallWave
2007-10-23 22:48	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\WinISD
2007-10-13 07:47	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Lx_cats
2007-10-11 22:04	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\uTorrent
2007-10-08 15:45	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools SearchBar
2007-10-05 23:36	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools
2007-10-05 23:36	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\WhenU
2007-10-05 23:14	685,816	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sptd.sys
2006-03-10 19:46	389,120	----a-w	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\remote.exe
2004-09-14 04:37	208,614	-c--a-w	C:\Program Files\systemsoappro.exe
2004-09-05 19:36	5,815,952	-c--a-w	C:\Program Files\zlsSetup_51_011.exe
2004-08-04 17:57	20,480	----a-w	C:\Program Files\log.exe
2001-01-06 15:03	125,154	-c--a-w	C:\Program Files\Qutrit.exe
2006-03-24 05:16:13	723,105	--sh--w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak1
2006-03-28 06:34:34	647,949	--sh--w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak2
2006-03-28 07:53:18	648,087	--sh--w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.ini2
2005-03-01 18:29:18	140,288	--sha-r	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Desktop\PhoTags Express\Setup.exe
2004-12-15 09:14:32	39,936	--sha-r	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Desktop\PhoTags Express\_Setupx.dll
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"BlockTracker"="c:\hp\bin\BlockTracker.exe" []
"hpsysdrv"="c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe" [1998-05-07 16:04]
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe" [2002-09-09 07:05]
"AutoTBar"="C:\hp\bin\autotbar.exe" []
"Recguard"="C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2002-09-13 21:42]
"NvCplDaemon"="NvQTwk" []
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2002-09-30 23:39 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe]
"_Res"="c:\hp\bin\cloaker c:\hp\bin\SetRes\SetRes.bat" []
"PS2"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe" []
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe" [2007-07-12 04:00]
"!AVG Anti-Spyware"="C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" [2007-06-11 01:25]
"TkBellExe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2006-03-10 16:52]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NVIEW"="nview.dll" [2002-09-30 23:39 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll]
"AOL Fast Start"="C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\AOL.exe" [2005-07-12 06:17]
"MSMSGS"="C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" [2002-08-20 22:08]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe [2005-09-23 22:05:26]
Stardust Wallpaper Control 2003.lnk - C:\WINDOWS\WCMain.exe [2003-10-27 09:51:45]
Verizon Online Support Center.lnk - C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\bin\matcli.exe [2006-03-10 10:54:56]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"DisableRegistryTools"=0 (0x0)

S3 PCDRDRV;Pcdr Helper Driver;\??\C:\PROGRA~1\PC-DOC~1\DIAGNO~1\PCDRDRV.sys

*Newly Created Service* - ALG
*Newly Created Service* - IPNAT
.
**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1262 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-11-17 06:42:36
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 1 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ... 

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ... 

scan completed successfully 
hidden files: 0 

**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2007-11-17  6:48:11 - machine was rebooted
.
	--- E O F ---


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 17, 2007)

Heres the hijack this log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:09:23 AM, on 11/17/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\WCMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\shellmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://srch-us7.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = https://accountservices.passport.net/reg.srf?xpwiz=true&lc=1033&fid=RegXPWizCredOnly
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BlockTracker] c:\hp\bin\BlockTracker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoTBar] C:\hp\bin\autotbar.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [_Res] c:\hp\bin\cloaker c:\hp\bin\SetRes\SetRes.bat
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Stardust Wallpaper Control 2003.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\WCMain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Verizon Online Support Center.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\bin\matcli.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1195303255734
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1195304942906
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{18D259BD-77B4-40CC-93AC-404A16901D81}: NameServer = 205.188.146.145
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 4281 bytes


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 18, 2007)

The ComboFix log is showing more.  Hopefully you'll be able to run this tool this time:

*Step 1*
Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to *C:\SDFix*

You may wish to print out these instructions or copy them to a notepad document since you will be unable to access the Internet while in Safe Mode to read from this site.

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* (tap F8 just before Windows starts to load and select Safe Mode from the list).
 Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script.
 Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
 It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot.
 Press any Key and it will restart the PC.
 When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
 Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt*
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).

*Step 2:*
Please *download* the *OTMoveIt by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
 Please double-click *OTMoveIt.exe* to run it.
*Copy the file paths in the codebox to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

```
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\app.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\6173.bat
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\WhenU
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\winlogo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\app.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\6173.bat
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\winlogo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\app.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\6173.bat
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\WhenU
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\winlogo.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\app.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\6173.bat
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\winlogo.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\app.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\6173.bat
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\winlogo.exe
C:\Program Files\systemsoappro.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.ini2
```


 Return to OTMoveIt, right click on the *Paste List of Files/Folders to be moved* window and choose *Paste*.
Click the red *Moveit!* button.
*Copy everything on the Results window to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it on your next reply.
Close *OTMoveIt*
If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

Don't run the CleanUp or delete the file afterwards - we may still need it.

*Step 3:*
Please go to http://virusscan.jotti.org , click on Browse, and upload the following file for analysis:

*C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\remote.exe*

Then click Submit.  Allow the file to be scanned, and then please copy and paste the results here for me to see.

If that scanner is busy, please use this one: http://www.virustotal.com/

Repeat that process for the following files:
*C:\Program Files\log.exe
C:\Program Files\Qutrit.exe*

*Step 4:*
Please use HijackThis to generate an uninstall list:
Double click on HijackThis.exe and choose *Open the Misc Tools section*
Click *Open Uninstall Manager*
Click *Save list* and save the uninstall list to a location on your computer.  This will open up a Notepad document containing an uninstall list, please copy and paste the contents into your next reply

Please post:
The SDFix report
The OTMoveIt log
The Jotti or VirusTotal results for those files
The HijackThis uninstall list
A new Combofix log


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok, I have one question do i down load the sdfix and otmoveit then reboot in safe mode?
 Or just the sdfix the reboot in safe mood.Then get back in regular mode and download otmoveit?


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Only SDFix needs to be run in Safe Mode, so you can do the latter.

Additionally, I still don't see an Antivirus in your log.  I suggest installing one ASAP.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

Is that not what avg is? An anti virus? If not could you point me to a good free one?


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 18, 2007)

AVG make both an antispyware program and an antivirus program, among others.  You have the antispyware program installed, which is great, but you also need an antivirus program.

AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition is excellent, so are AntiVir or avast!.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

Running sdfix as of now.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

SDFix: Version 1.114

Run by Administrator on Sat 11/17/2007 at 11:30 PM

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services: 


Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting...


Normal Mode:
Checking Files: 

Trojan Files Found:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TASKKILL.EXE - Deleted
C:\VDM13.TMP - Deleted
C:\VDM1E.TMP - Deleted
C:\VDMA6.TMP - Deleted



Removing Temp Files...

ADS Check:

C:\WINDOWS
No streams found. 

C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found. 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
No streams found.



                                 Final Check:

catchme 0.3.1262.1 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-11-17 23:39:49
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 1 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden services & system hive ...

scanning hidden registry entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

C:\WINDOWS\Temp\_ISTMP1.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\_ISTMP1.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\2503e61.DLL 132096 bytes executable
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\_ISTMP1.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\2503e70.DLL 38400 bytes executable
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\_ISTMP1.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\Corecomp.ini 28290 bytes
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\_ISTMP1.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\Ctl3d32.dll 27136 bytes executable
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\_ISTMP1.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\IsUninst.Exe 306688 bytes executable

scan completed successfully
hidden processes: 0
hidden services: 0
hidden files: 6


Remaining Services:
------------------



Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]

Remaining Files:
---------------

File Backups: - C:\SDFix\backups\backups.zip

Files with Hidden Attributes:

Fri  7 May 2004       156,784 A..H. --- "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe"
Fri 19 Nov 2004        54,872 A..H. --- "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\AOLphx.exe"
Fri 19 Nov 2004        31,832 A..H. --- "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\rbm.exe"
Fri 16 Dec 2005       374,951 ..SH. --- "C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.tmp"
Thu 23 Mar 2006       723,105 ..SH. --- "C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak1"
Mon 27 Mar 2006       647,949 ..SH. --- "C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak2"
Sat  8 Jan 2005         4,348 ..SH. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\DRMv1.bak"
Mon 22 Oct 2007           363 A..H. --- "C:\Program Files\InterActual\InterActual Player\iti1D.tmp"
Tue  1 Mar 2005       140,288 A.SHR --- "C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Desktop\PhoTags Express\Setup.exe"
Wed 15 Dec 2004        39,936 A.SHR --- "C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Desktop\PhoTags Express\_Setupx.dll"
Sat  8 Jan 2005         4,348 ...H. --- "C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1920368367-3126209749-2022339029-500\Dc42\License Backup\drmv1key.bak"
Fri  9 Dec 2005            20 A..H. --- "C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1920368367-3126209749-2022339029-500\Dc42\License Backup\drmv1lic.bak"
Wed  9 Nov 2005           488 A.SH. --- "C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1920368367-3126209749-2022339029-500\Dc42\License Backup\drmv2key.bak"
Sat  8 Jan 2005         4,348 A..H. --- "C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1920368367-3126209749-2022339029-500\Dc67\License Backup\drmv1key.bak"
Fri  9 Dec 2005            20 A..H. --- "C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1920368367-3126209749-2022339029-500\Dc67\License Backup\drmv1lic.bak"
Wed  9 Nov 2005           488 A.SH. --- "C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1920368367-3126209749-2022339029-500\Dc67\License Backup\drmv2key.bak"
Sat  8 Jan 2005         4,348 A..H. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\My Documents\My Music\License Backup\drmv1key.bak"
Fri  9 Dec 2005            20 A..H. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\My Documents\My Music\License Backup\drmv1lic.bak"
Wed  9 Nov 2005           488 A.SH. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\My Documents\My Music\License Backup\drmv2key.bak"
Tue  1 Mar 2005       140,288 A.SHR --- "C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Desktop\PhoTags Express\Setup.exe"
Wed 15 Dec 2004        39,936 A.SHR --- "C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Desktop\PhoTags Express\_Setupx.dll"
Sat  8 Jan 2005         4,348 A..H. --- "C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\My Documents\My Music\License Backup\drmv1key.bak"
Fri  9 Dec 2005            20 A..H. --- "C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\My Documents\My Music\License Backup\drmv1lic.bak"
Wed  9 Nov 2005           488 A.SH. --- "C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\My Documents\My Music\License Backup\drmv2key.bak"
Sun  5 Sep 2004             8 A..H. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GTek\GTUpdate\AUpdate\Channels\ch1\lock.tmp"

Finished!


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\app.exe moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\6173.bat moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\WhenU moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\winlogo.exe moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\app.exe moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\6173.bat moved successfully.
File/Folder C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\winlogo.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\app.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\6173.bat not found.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\WhenU moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\winlogo.exe moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\app.exe moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\6173.bat moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\winlogo.exe moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\app.exe moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\6173.bat moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\winlogo.exe moved successfully.
C:\Program Files\systemsoappro.exe moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak1 moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak2 moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.ini2 moved successfully.

Created on 11/18/2007 00:07:32


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

This is the virusscan.jotti.org scan for:  c:\documents and settings\administrator\remote

Scan taken on 18 Nov 2007 04:06:24 (GMT)  
A-Squared  Found nothing 
AntiVir  Found nothing 
ArcaVir  Found nothing 
Avast  Found nothing 
AVG Antivirus  Found nothing 
BitDefender  Found nothing 
ClamAV  Found nothing 
CPsecure  Found nothing 
Dr.Web  Found nothing 
F-Prot Antivirus  Found nothing 
F-Secure Anti-Virus  Found nothing 
Fortinet  Found nothing 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Found nothing 
NOD32  Found nothing 
Norman Virus Control  Found nothing 
Panda Antivirus  Found nothing 
Rising Antivirus  Found nothing 
Sophos Antivirus  Found nothing 
VirusBuster  Found nothing 
VBA32  Found nothing


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

For the log.exe:

Scan taken on 18 Nov 2007 04:12:41 (GMT)  
A-Squared  Found nothing 
AntiVir  Found nothing 
ArcaVir  Found nothing 
Avast  Found nothing 
AVG Antivirus  Found nothing 
BitDefender  Found nothing 
ClamAV  Found nothing 
CPsecure  Found nothing 
Dr.Web  Found nothing 
F-Prot Antivirus  Found nothing 
F-Secure Anti-Virus  Found nothing 
Fortinet  Found nothing 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Found nothing 
NOD32  Found nothing 
Norman Virus Control  Found nothing 
Panda Antivirus  Found nothing 
Rising Antivirus  Found nothing 
Sophos Antivirus  Found nothing 
VirusBuster  Found nothing 
VBA32  Found nothing


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

For the qutrit.exe:

Scan taken on 18 Nov 2007 04:18:13 (GMT)  
A-Squared  Found nothing 
AntiVir  Found ADSPY/CaptainCode  
ArcaVir  Found nothing 
Avast  Found nothing 
AVG Antivirus  Found nothing 
BitDefender  Found nothing 
ClamAV  Found nothing 
CPsecure  Found nothing 
Dr.Web  Found nothing 
F-Prot Antivirus  Found nothing 
F-Secure Anti-Virus  Found nothing 
Fortinet  Found nothing 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Found nothing 
NOD32  Found nothing 
Norman Virus Control  Found nothing 
Panda Antivirus  Found nothing 
Rising Antivirus  Found nothing 
Sophos Antivirus  Found nothing 
VirusBuster  Found nothing 
VBA32  Found nothing


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

Hijackthis uninstall log:

AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5
HijackThis 2.0.2
HP Instant Support
hp toolkit
Indeo® Software
Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Driver Software
InterVideo WinDVD 4
Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Microsoft .NET Framework (English) v1.0.3705
MUSICMATCH Jukebox
NVIDIA Windows 2000/XP Display Drivers
S3Display
S3Gamma2
S3Info2
S3Overlay
Viewpoint Media Player
Windows XP Hotfix (SP2) [See q330638 for more information]
Windows XP Hotfix (SP2) [See Q331060 for more information]


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

Link to bigfix log file:

http://www.savefile.com/files/1203159


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Are you still receiving the popups?


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes. There not as bad, but still there.
 It seems a little faster though.


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Can you give me some more information about the popups.  Are they advertising anything in particular?  Do they come up when Internet Explorer is closed, or just when you go to certain webpages?

Let's see if there's anything hiding deeper.
Please download F-Secure BlackLight
Save BlackLight to your desktop.
Double-click *fsbl.exe* then accept the agreement.
Click > Scan then > Next
After the scan you'll see a list of all items found.  Please click Next and exit.  Don't choose to rename anything yet!  I want to see the log first, because legitimate items can also be present there.
There will be a log on your desktop with the name fsbl.xxxxxxx.log (where the xxxxxxx are numbers)
Please post the contents of this log in your next reply.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

There mostly for registry cleaners.
 Well that limewire pop up is gone and aol stoped opening itself.So thats good.


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 18, 2007)

OK, I just want to make sure that the Messenger Service isn't the cause of these popups:

Please download  and run *Shoot The Messenger*.  If it says "Messenger Service is Currently Running" click *Disable Messenger*.  Tell me if that was the case.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

The blacklight scan is running as we speak.
 How long does this scan usually take?


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

11/18/07 04:58:31 [Info]: BlackLight Engine 1.0.67 initialized
11/18/07 04:58:31 [Info]: OS: 5.1 build 2600 (Service Pack 1)
11/18/07 04:58:32 [Note]: 7019 4
11/18/07 04:58:32 [Note]: 7005 0
11/18/07 04:58:43 [Note]: 7006 0
11/18/07 04:58:43 [Note]: 7011 3152
11/18/07 04:58:44 [Note]: 7026 0
11/18/07 04:58:44 [Note]: 7026 0
11/18/07 04:58:49 [Note]: FSRAW library version 1.7.1024
11/18/07 05:03:52 [Note]: 7007 0


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 18, 2007)

That one's clean.  Try Shoot The Messenger in my previous post.  Could you please post a screenshot of one of the popups.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

You mean with a camera rite?
 Yes I can do that.
 Im going to run the shoot the messenger thing now


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

The messenger was running. I disabled it.


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 18, 2007)

If you push the *Print Scrn * key on your keyboard, that will create a picture of whatever's on the screen at the time.  Then, open up paint or any other image editing program, and click the *Paste* button.  Save the file, and post it (you can use savefile.com for that as well).



> The messenger was running. I disabled it.


Has that made any difference?


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

O, I snaped one with my camera  Im new
 they havnt been poping up as fast since we started this process.
So it might take a sec. to tell if it made a difference.


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 18, 2007)

tsi18psi said:


> O, I snaped one with my camera  Im new
> they havnt been poping up as fast since we started this process.
> So it might take a sec. to tell if it made a difference.


Well, that works as well .  See how it goes.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

This is the screen shot I did with the prt scrn key.
 It doesnt have a pop up but theres this white block in the bottom right of my screen I was wondering if you knew what it is.

http://www.savefile.com/files/1203533


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Those are Messenger Service popups, they shouldn't return now that you've run Kill The Messenger.

I'm not sure what that white block is.  Try restarting your computer.  Does it stay there after restart?  Does it come back at any particular point?

I strongly suggest that you install one of the following Antivirus programs, if you haven't already: AVG, AntiVir or avast!.  

I suggest you also install the free version of one of the following firewalls: ZoneAlarm, Kerio, or Outpost

Now that we've cleared all that malware from your system, it's important that you update Windows XP to Service Pack 2.  You can get it from http://update.microsoft.com/

Once you've updated to Service Pack 2, please also download all critical updates from http://update.microsoft.com/

Tell me how the update went.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok im going to do all of that.
 Can you tell me in your opinion which one of those antivirus programs is best? Also in your opinion which one of those firewalls is best?
 Is there anything I can buy to make my computer faster?
Is there also something I can buy to make a dial up modem faster?

    Thanks for all your help man. I really appreciate it.


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 18, 2007)

tsi18psi said:


> Can you tell me in your opinion which one of those antivirus programs is best? Also in your opinion which one of those firewalls is best?


A tough call, they're all very good.  Personally, I use AVG & Zone Alarm when I'm going for free protection.


> Is there anything I can buy to make my computer faster?


I'd suggest reading through http://users.telenet.be/bluepatchy/miekiemoes/slowcomputer.html, it has some great suggestions.


> Is there also something I can buy to make a dial up modem faster?


There are a number of programs available that claim to increase your speed (if you google for dial-up accelerators, you'll find plenty).  Personally, I never found them to be particularly helpful, but it's been many years since I've used a dial-up connection, and today's software may be better than what was available then.

Keep in mind that Service Pack 2 will take an extremely long time to download, likely several hours on a dialup connection.  You might find it easier to order the CD (only shipping and handling charges apply), or if you have access to a computer with broadband Internet, download it on that and transfer it via a CD or memory stick.



> Thanks for all your help man. I really appreciate it.


You're most welcome.


----------



## tsi18psi (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok im going to download the antivirus and firewall tomm.
 i have dsl but had to plug it into this computer while fixing the other one.So i could read what you were saying while doing it on the broken one.
 Is there any way i can hook the dsl up to both computers and have both work at the same time?


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, there is.  

The best solution is to purchase a router.  Plug the modem into the router's WAN port, and both computers into the router.  Run the Setup Wizard and both PCs will be able to access the Internet on your DSL line. (The instructions that come with the router and much more detailed).

Alternatively, you can purchase a Crossover Cable and plug one end into each computer.  Then, on the computer that has the modem plugged into it, configure Internet Connection sharing as in http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306126.  One downside of this method is that the PC with the modem plugged into it needs to be on to use the Internet on either PC.

I suggest purchasing the router.  It's not terribly expensive, and is much easier than using a dial-up connection.


----------

